# Lutes Marine- Chocolate Bayou- #3 Tourney



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*June 9th on Chocolate Bayou*

Fishing Tournament with a tackle swap at the weigh-in

Click on link with in this link to get flyer 
http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/threads/20634-3-Lutes-tournament-June-9th?p=201489#post201489

Sorry - I could not get the attachement to post :spineyes:


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just recived word that the Coast Gaurd Auxiliary Reserve will come out and do voluntary Boater saftey checks!

A vessel safety check usually takes 15 minutes, *and that 15 minutes could save your life!*

Vessels passing safety checks are awarded a U.S. Coast Guard / Auxiliary Decal that informs:
•Coast Guard / Auxiliary
•Harbor Patrol
•Sheriff's & Police
•other boating law-enforcement & safety agency's

that your boat was in full compliance with all Federal and State boating laws during a safety check for that year. Best of all every Vessel Safety Check is 100% Free of charge!

It simple, quick & painless and you won't get a ticket if something is wrong...


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Always look forward to this tourney however I'll be in Port Mansfield for this one. Y'all have fun. I catch the next one Skipper.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

No worries .... for some of the regulars that are trying to qualify for the invitational with points ... they still enter to get their 10 .... just a thought ... hate for you to miss the event in November


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like it's shaping up for another good turn out .... the last one we had 6 weeks ago had just shy of 100 entries !!!

Don't forget - bring out your used tackle and see if you can sell it or make a trade!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Looks like it's shaping up for another good turn out .... the last one we had 6 weeks ago had just shy of 100 entries !!!
> 
> Don't forget - bring out your used tackle and see if you can sell it or make a trade!


we will be there so expect the wind to blow 15-20mph at least.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I expect it to be another good turn out .... get there ealy to sgin in the mornning of ... and the marina will have plenty of live bait

LAST
Don't for get to bring out the old fishing gear for the swap


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just got word that a ne clothing line geard to fisheeman will be at the tackle swap ...

Just one more benefit for showing up at the marina


----------

